# Three Peaks Iwagumi



## sussex_cichlids (9 Jan 2012)

This is going to be my first attempt at an iwagumi style tank usually buy a collection from java plants just see what grows. This year decided i would try my hand at iwagumi style scape 

*Tank:*

Vision 180 Black
Volume: approx. 180 Litres
Measurements: 92 x 41 x 55 cm
*Background:*
Juwel Background STR300 Structured Bark.
*Filter:* 
 Fluval 305 @ 1000ltrs Per Hr.
*Circulation Pump:* 
Hydor Koralia Evolution 750 @ 3400ltrs Per Hr.
*Lighting:* 
Luminaire 4x 39w HO T5 Photo period 8hrs.
*Co2:* 
Compressed 6kg, rhinox 5000 diffuser & 2.5ml EasyCarbo daliy.
*Substrate:* 
Caribsea Eco Complete black (4 Bags)
*Hard scape:* 
Rocks/York Stone.
*Flora:*

1.)Hairgrass, Genus eleocharis[Java-Plants]
2.)Dwarf Hairgrass, Eleocharis parvula [Java-Plants]
3.)Glossostigma elatinoides [PlantsAlive]
4.)Pellia, Monosolenium tenerum [mlgt] 
5.)Coral Pellia, Riccardia chamedryfolia [*George Farmer*]
*Fauna:* 
Currently Non
*Ferts:* Estimative Index Wet Mix 

Macro Solution:-1000ml
Potassium Nitrate 31g of (KNO 3) 
Monopotassium Phospate 12g of (KH2 PO4) 
Magnesium Sulphate 4g of (MgSO4)

TNC Trace Solution:-500ml
3.9 g of  TNC Trace
*Routine:*    

Day 1) 50% Water Change Add 90 ml Macro Solution & 2.5ml EasyCarbo
Day 2) Add 90 ml TNC Trace Solution & 2.5ml EasyCarbo   
Day 3) Add 90 ml Macro Solution & 2.5ml EasyCarbo   
Day 4) Add 90 ml TNC Trace Solution & 2.5ml EasyCarbo   
Day 5) Add 90 ml Macro Solution & 2.5ml EasyCarbo
Day 6) Add 90 ml TNC Trace Solution 2.5ml EasyCarbo
Day 7) Rest 2.5ml EasyCarbo


----------



## sussex_cichlids (11 Jan 2012)

Glossostigma elatinoides arrived today hope the Hairgrass turns up 2morrow so i can finish it off









Got my salts and easycarbo from fluidsensensor








Hope the glossos be ok for few days growing emersed 




Planted the Riccardia chamedryfolia that George sent me that looks quite nice used hairnets to secure this down.


----------



## mitchelllawson (11 Jan 2012)

Looks good Peter, can't want to see it filled!


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Jan 2012)

Wow, 180 watts T5 over a 45G tank? Danger, Will Robinson.......

Cheers,


----------



## foxfish (11 Jan 2012)

The light will be fine for a dry start though, its just when you fill her up  :?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (11 Jan 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Wow, 180 watts T5 over a 45G tank? Danger, Will Robinson.......
> 
> Cheers,


 156w ceg and I'm only running a 6hr photoperiod i used this with cracking results in the past had a well nice Aponogeton crispus with loads of flowers nearly all my plants went red in colour

Look at this old journal on PFK http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk ... hp?t=75631

page 2 pictures of the Aponogeton crispus and the other plants around it all gone red

Were see how this one rolls out


----------



## mitchelllawson (11 Jan 2012)

Tank looks great on the PFK forums, Peter!


----------



## Antipofish (11 Jan 2012)

Taking shape  I like the look of that eco complete.  Is it sharp or smoothed on the edges ?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (12 Jan 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Taking shape  I like the look of that eco complete.  Is it sharp or smoothed on the edges ?



Its quite sharp great stuff for the price ive had some stunning results in the past using it


----------



## sussex_cichlids (12 Jan 2012)

Tall hair grass arrived today shame not getting dwarf grass till next week now but oh well starting to take shape


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jan 2012)

looking really good   

is the shorter hair grass going in the middle?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (12 Jan 2012)

yea idea is to fill rest of space with dwarf hairgrass got some Monosolenium tenerum for few of the other rocks got get some more hair nets before i plant that up. Hoping to fill it up next Thursday if java get the dwarf grass to me on time


----------



## sussex_cichlids (12 Jan 2012)

Mixing my first lot of macro and trace mixes tonight was real easy don't know why i thought it would be such a daunting task switching over to using EI method took about 45 mins boil and cool the purified water i got this from local pharmacy £5 for 5 litres only brought this for the bottle I'm going to refill it myself with RO water just for mixing solutions. Measuring the salts out i got from fluidsensor was a lot easier using scales to weigh it in grams into pots took the guesswork out of using a teaspoon i let the water cool a bit mixed the two recipes and bottled them them left them to finish cooling in a bucket of cold water followed recipe using Fulidsensor Online Estimative Index Calculator looking forward to starting this next week


----------



## darren636 (12 Jan 2012)

for your next picture you gotta have your laptop showing this thread on uk aps.  i love scenes within a scene.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (13 Jan 2012)

Planning my fauna I'm thinking about keeping this simple with one type of display fish and having the rest as cleaning crew 

15x Cardinal tetra, Paracheirodon axelrodi. 
30X Red Cherry shrimp, Neocaridina heteropoda var. 
10x Otocinclus
That would give me an estimated stocking level of: 110cm leaving plenty of room for more shrimp in few months


----------



## sussex_cichlids (13 Jan 2012)

Just ordered some nice tools from AquariumPlantFoodUK

Got myself a set of the Wavey Pro Scissor  going to make easy work of keeping the glossos short


AquariumPlantFoodUK

Also ordered a pair of Pro Pinsetters Straight 210mm 
My Misses be happy about that i wont be pinching her decent tweezer    



AquariumPlantFoodUK

Cannot wait for these to arrive next week


----------



## darren636 (13 Jan 2012)

how xabout lemon tetra?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (13 Jan 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> how about lemon tetra?



not bad i'm after vivid colour for my fish and have always been fan of Cardinal tetra

its ether Cardinal or Galaxy Rasbora, Celestichthy Margaritatus


----------



## mitchelllawson (13 Jan 2012)

I was about to comment, get some Galazy Rasbora, there great looking fish, im going to get some after my 15G cycles.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (16 Jan 2012)

Replanted the glosso properly over the weekend thanks to some advice from londondragon its now looking loads better and already seeing some great growth 

Thanks LD


----------



## sussex_cichlids (18 Jan 2012)

At last the hair grass arrived looking at what i got and what i paid would been better to go to LFS and get 3 pots ordered 60 plants and after making them into plant lets only got about 35


----------



## Themuleous (18 Jan 2012)

Looking really good, now comes the fun part of seeing how it all develops 

Sam


----------



## darren636 (18 Jan 2012)

dude. I split mine up into about 100 individual plantlets.  you can get a lot more out of yours


----------



## sussex_cichlids (18 Jan 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> dude. I split mine up into about 100 individual plantlets.  you can get a lot more out of yours



cool i will thin them out a bit more see how it looks


----------



## darren636 (18 Jan 2012)

i divide my grasses in a bowl of water. They seem to split easier and the water help to separate the roots and stems.


----------



## mitchelllawson (18 Jan 2012)

Looking good Peter.


----------



## Sentral (19 Jan 2012)

Looking forward to seeing it growing in 


			
				sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> darren636 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celestial Pearl Danios to be more accurate! One of my faves, I love them!


			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> i divide my grasses in a bowl of water. They seem to split easier and the water help to separate the roots and stems.


Good tip, this is what I did also.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (14 Feb 2012)

After few weeks of looking at this and whats grown i'm disappointed

I lost at least 1/2 my hairgrass just seam to melt away the other half starting to take well now had few weeks of brown algae as expected setting up a new tank that seam to attack my rocks bad. everything i tried to do to save the Riccardia chamedryfolia [George] Sent and the Monosolenium tenerum [mlgt] Sent me failed 

I don't like the leaf size of the glosso at the front of the tank it just looks out of place and to in your face
so i'm going to replace with a carpet of cuba 

Also decide to place some bunches of Pogostemon helferi (Downoi)  to each side in the corners

Going to shops 2morrow just hope they both stocked up there plants going to try get as many pots as i can and fill in all the empty gaps rip out the glosso replace with cuba 

Also now put back 4 of my ottos and 10 cardnails & 6 Amano Shrimp 

Also purchased a SAE to float between my tanks in case i need a little algae munching 

Debating whether to put my zebra snails back as they do great job keeping the glass clean and algae free but there eggs are dam annoying  and get dotted everywhere and only thing putting me off putting them back

I will update photos 2morrow after replant


----------



## logi-cat (14 Feb 2012)

> *sussex_cichlids wrote:* At last the hair grass arrived looking at what i got and what i paid would been better to go to LFS and get 3 pots ordered 60 plants and after making them into plant lets only got about 35



that's why i rather buy plants on the ukaps forum, you may pay a bit extra but you pay for quality.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (15 Feb 2012)

Well after a great day out driving round LFS got all the plants i was after 

i even got few deals managed to find 10 pots of Cuba in world of water got the lot for £25 

Got 5 pots of dowoni from pets @ home for £6 Me and Antipofish  had to work for are discount tho. we got to put the plant deliver out as soon as it arrived was good chance to get to look at what was in the delivery  and we got the pick of the plants as we were unpacking them  

Got 3x pots of Dutch Hairgrass and a pot of Dutch Cuba from fishy biz in stones cross 

All planted up again and must say looking loads better with cuba then glosso will take some photos once its cleared


----------



## ste_v5 (15 Feb 2012)

very nice


----------



## sussex_cichlids (15 Feb 2012)

Finaly Cleared  





Now im a lot happyer with how it looks


----------



## sussex_cichlids (15 Feb 2012)

*Re: Three Peaks Iwagumi (Night Time Peek)*

Night time view with the under stair lighting looks really nice the photo doesn't do it to much justice as there bit to much light in the photo the scene is a lot darker and you don't get the rippling effect in the photo it looks sweet!!!


----------



## Antipofish (16 Feb 2012)

Pete, great work mate, that will look awesome when its filled out.  already looking good.  You got a blinder on that cuba from WOW.  Is there anything left out there now, lol ? They must have got that since the last time I was out there cos I never saw it, and am quite surprised they would even get it.  Bit specialised for them.  I think they are gradually trying to introduce something thats not quite as run of the mill as Vallis and Cambomba, and the same I noticed with their fish.. got a few nicer species there now.  They even stock the Aqua One Aquanano 40 (this is 40cmx40cmx40cm and is 55L) which I am seriously contemplating splashing out on.

anyway, looking forward to the progress shots on this


----------



## sussex_cichlids (16 Feb 2012)

Yea was quite surprised to stop @ WOW and find they had some like you said there not the best shop for tropcal stuff around and over the years its only specialize in cold-water and now trying to catch up with the rest. I will some times popin there see what they have yesterday was not even planing to stop there was going to go to the one in Hailsham we spoke about id never been too.

At first i was looking and could not see any but when i bent down i could just make out a small bit hidden by everything so i dug in and pulled it out when pulling the tall stems back i uncovered 10 pots hidden by everything at first i was unsure if it was cuba as it wasn't in best condition and NO LABLE AGAIN so lucky got the dutch pot from FB in stones cross so got that out the car spent about 20mins trying to work out if it was a match after about another 45mins of staff checking books with no luck i decide to gamble with it and asked what her best price on all of it she came out with £25 quid so bit her hand off and took the lot I'm afraid but sure if you give them a call there get more in staff were very helpful. there was lot of other stuff there I'm not sure as i dint ask her were the plants come from sure there dutch too as looking at the plants i got from them if id got them when they were fresh in they would of been almost as good as some of the tropica stuff we unpacked at P@H not like the poor quality from the far east 

id gone on a cuba hunt by that point wasn't looking for anything elsa Sorry!!

After about 6 hours 7 shops a KFC and 50 miles i stopped at Tun-bridge Wells Maiden Head Aquatics and what a shock wished id had a camera as it was disgusting covered in algae and load rotten plants for one of the UK top retailers it was shocking and to think i applied for a job there when it opened the tank would never look like that if they had hired me If there's any management/staff on the forum i'm still looking for a part time job if there's one going at the branch ill come in get it tidy up.

Last visited one of my favorite shops Mill Broke Aquatics in Crowborough don't get there much as not got the best plant selection and mainly go here for fish as it has a nice fish house great selection to pick from even marine  and i love seeing the big red tail cat fish they have in there display tank.

After that busy day got home and then had 3 hours sorting throw all my purchases and cleaning them all having a     de-snail then planting it all up Arrh!!!

Fingers crossed the Dutch hair grass takes a lot better then the rubbish i got from java-plants ill never use them again Grrrh!!!! the tall hairgrass they sent seam to be dying back and taking very slowly.

Cuba is already looking good so much more easier on the eye then the glosso and the Pogostemon helferi look lovely what a fantastic plant lovey the leaf structure reminds me of crinum a little bit with its curly leafs. 

Will update journal details later with new plant list and plant plan. 

Well till next time
That's All Folks!!


----------



## darren636 (16 Feb 2012)

tall grasses i cut down when planting. They settle much quicker it seems. I planted one pot in my nano,  which  i  cut  down  to  2  cms.  it  romped  away.  the  other  pot  i  planted  in  my  main  tank,  un trimmed  and  it  sulked.


----------



## Antipofish (16 Feb 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> tall grasses i cut down when planting. They settle much quicker it seems. I planted one pot in my nano,  which  i  cut  down  to  2  cms.  it  romped  away.  the  other  pot  i  planted  in  my  main  tank,  un trimmed  and  it  sulked.



Actually Pete, Darren has got a point, I have seen this method of cutting hair grass right back on other journals, and even on an Amano video too.  Get snipping, it should stimulate a lot of healthier regrowth


----------



## sussex_cichlids (16 Feb 2012)

Cool ive heard this done with dwarf grass but couldnt find any info if it was safe to trim tall grass that low

ive cut left corner to about 2cm see how it dose over the next week and if its taken better next thursday may do the center and in a week after do the far right 

Have you done your photos yet Chris Iching for a peek at yours


----------



## Antipofish (16 Feb 2012)

sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Cool ive heard this done with dwarf grass but couldnt find any info if it was safe to trim tall grass that low
> 
> ive cut left corner to about 2cm see how it dose over the next week and if its taken better next thursday may do the center and in a week do the far right
> 
> Have you done your photos yet Chris Iching for a peek at yours



Have just put the phone pic up as a taster  Take a look at my journal that should show on my signature


----------



## sussex_cichlids (24 Feb 2012)

Little Update

Now a week on since cutting down the left hand side of the tall hair grass as an experiment this is still taking its time to take the untouched stuff looks to be finally taking better  and wondering weather to give it all few more weeks   

Some strange reason the Pogostemon helferi i planted last week seams to be struggling and not doing to well and one plant has just melted away the rest not looking to good this was some not so good old stuff that i got cheap from P@H so not to bothered it didn't cost much but would like to work out the problem as may help hair grass  grow better  just wondering if its the plants got take time to convert to my water conditions and E.I  







 

The cuba i planted last week is doing lot better noticed a bit of yellowing to some of the leaves few days after planting just upped my trace dose from 0.7g to 1g that seam to be nice and green again starting to grow well bit of die back but wasn't in the best condition when  i brought it but starting to look good.









As for an overall look i really happy with it starting to look good i hope i can get the tall hairgrass pick up a bit.


----------



## danmullan (24 Feb 2012)

Looking really nice,

Iwagumi was what originally wanted me to start doing planted tanks, and your rocks and scape look really simiar to my 2nd planted tank, only with better plant selection and sense of scale:






The rock scape is soooo similar. Your looks better IMO though.
Can't wait to see the plants grown in.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## sussex_cichlids (1 Mar 2012)

> The rock scape is soooo similar. Your looks better IMO though.
> Can't wait to see the plants grown in.


Hi  Danmullan

Thanks for your kind comments i must say yours looks very nice too and the rock patten is very similar
your cuba looks to be going great if your not happy with the plants little bit of research you could swap them on the forum with other members 

Read this guide to by George Farmer there's a great plant list that work with iwagumi displays have a look at may give you some ideas http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3118 

Thanks Pete


----------



## danmullan (3 Mar 2012)

Cheers mate,

That tanks long gone, all the plants did really well actually for a few months but went away and when I came back i got bored of the scape. Tore it all out and tried a wood scape. 
Looking forward to seeing your grown in. 

Dan


----------



## sussex_cichlids (19 Oct 2012)

Hello everyone ive not died or been abducted by aliens just been taking a break from everything get life sorted out.

Back to Three Peaks 

Now progress has been slow as been bit lazy with fertz and water changes  

Lost few plants but will be replacing them soon the moss that George sent me is going great now i thought id lost most of it till i noticed small spores going on the rocks that now growing great and spreading across the rocks 

the dwarf grass has been doing great has really spread out  the pots of plant was not sure on turned out to be more Glossostigma elatinoides and this been lot better then my last lot at filling out the front of the tank.

I lost all the tall hair grass think this was to do with it being poor quality when i revived it so im after any of that if there's any spear

The Pellia, Monosolenium tenerum that MLGT sent me has done well to that has naturally spread all round the tank on the backing and on rocks and places strange stuff but like it reminds me of seaweed 

fish stock has remand unchanged since set-up eventually i will be getting the other 30 cardinals to finish it off 

FEB 15 2012




OCT 19 2012




Few close ups












Now got more time on my hands im looking at getting this sorted in next few weeks so there will be more updates to follow soon 

Hope you not missed me to much.


----------



## jvcdk (20 Oct 2012)

I really like the choice of different plants. I would love to see a proper picture of the whole aquarium. Be careful with the flash when taking the photo. I am trying to grow a carpet of glossostigma myself and would like to see how it has spread since initial planting.


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Oct 2012)

Have u super glued the moss to the rocks? Or simply used fishing wire?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sussex_cichlids (21 Oct 2012)

what i did i got some hair nets from local pharmacy or supermarket usually come in packs of two for about 50p in lot different colours from grey to brown white and black can hardly be seen even up close i placed these over my rocks for few months holding the mosses to the rocks  after few months removed the hair nets and most of the moss in the process but some spores had been left behind attached to the rock that then grow to what i have now other bits of Pellia has naturally planted its self all around the tank  

No Glue or Fishing wire used

(BE CARE FULL USING HAIR NETS IN STOCKED TANK SOME FISH MAY GET TANGLED IN THEM)

Hope that helps you out


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Oct 2012)

Sweet nice one.. seems a very long time to then take most of it off and hope that the spores attach? Good on you though. Looks very natural  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Oct 2012)

A man after my own heart!   i love stone layouts, and youve done a good job of this one.

I like the moss which has attched itself. Leads to a more natural look i think.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (21 Oct 2012)

Thanks Mark 

Will be keeping on top of it now few months should have a stunning tank again would be great to hear what George has to say about it as he has mastered the art of iwagumi i still un sure weather to replant the backing plant Hairgrass, Genus eleocharis or to use something different i want to try and get a aspect of depth with the backing plant


----------

